# My Miniature Donkey(:



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes soooo cute! I wanna squeeze her!

I think a bright maroon or deep purple would look really good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a cutie!

I'm thinking Maroon too. Maroon and purple are my miniature horse, Sour's colors, and she looks darling in it. The halter I have for her right now is 'wine' supposively.










Are you wanting nylon or rope halters? We bought our donkey rope halters here > Rope Halters-Miniature Donkey and Miniature Horse Rope Halters that fit. Great for Training and Sales and they've held up for a year now without fraying or breaking.


----------



## QH9904 (May 26, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Are you wanting nylon or rope halters? We bought our donkey rope halters here > Rope Halters-Miniature Donkey and Miniature Horse Rope Halters that fit. Great for Training and Sales and they've held up for a year now without fraying or breaking.


Preferably a nylon halter.. Do your donkeys have nylon halters? But rope halters would work too. As for the rope halters, do they come with leads too? or is it just the halter.?
Thanks!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

They do have nylon halters, but I find that they, atleast, fit a large miniature horse halter just fine, so we use those. They rope isn't included- but you can get one. Lead Ropes by the Ohio Amish IMO you might as well just get one from Stateline tack or your local tack store though.

They also sell nylon halters, but I dont know about the quality. We've never bought from them.
Nylon Mini Halters


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Endiku, that maroon is exactly what i was thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

